# Serve Outdoors Blast, Boil & Auction



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

April 18th will be our first annual Blast and Boil!! Our friends at Coastal Wild Wings in Blessing, Texas will allow us to use their facility to host it. 5 stand skeet shoot and .22 Cal rifle shoot along with boiled crawfish, crabs and a cooked pig. This event will help fund our efforts to continue to bring the great outdoors to those with life limitations.

Serve Outdoors
979-843-5229


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Serve Outdoors - Matagorda Chapter hosts several fishing and hunting outings for people with all types of disabilities and all ages at no cost. We encourage people with disabilities and volunteer guides to participate. Here is a link to our website. http://www.serveoutdoors.org/more.html


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

I dont dont if i am in time to partticapate the the even if it is not to late I am a diasbled vet who does not go to do much i really would like to know what is is about if i can not take part in it and you need a boat I have a 18.5 ft but would rater be with guys who know the how to do this kind of fishing as i do but i could still bring my boat for a responsible person to caption please call me though tell me about this and what you do I have suffer a serouse head and back injury the pain gets so bad i will break out in tears for times on end back spasms so intens that they will put me down on the grond for a few hours. 

Alittle about me I am Lewis Waterhouse I am a disabled 100% I am a combat vetren. I am un able to work do of my back injures and the ptsd I have 3 children oh ae mission there father with jut about evey tho the only time i feel like my self is when i am fishing. in my free time at home since i dont go any were i started making catfish bait and selling it sells way better then i ever thought it would i use ALL the money to take disabled vet and family out for the day of fishing it help with they ptsd anxiety lowers anger prissues fishing works better on ptsd anxiety depression it help relax you and lower yur guard as there is no one on the lake it is like weight being lifted off your chest 

There is a raffle from someone they are giving away a boat and after hearing about mine and how i got screws. they felt sorry for me and thought it great to buy more tickets the guys I take fishing deserve to be in a little nicer boat some of the men have prosthetic legs and arms and my boat has sever soft spots in it You dont know how happy they made me when they told me this I almost started to cray No one has ever done anything like in in my life for me. I grew up very poor. we lived in an abandone gas stations no food to eat many night or clean cloth to were for weeks on need. No one help me out raising my listless I would never as this from me but the 17 soldiers i take fishing deserve a better better they deserve a boat that they can sit on the sets in as when i bought my boat the guy show me the boat with the good cargo cover sets then took them all out before i came back to pic it up it was take ao i just took him at his work I have 800$ in part i have to in stall to marrow 

Like all soldiers I take fishing deserve a beater boat and it really herds me in side that i can not provide that for them. so may be you could see it is your heart to buy one for them it is only 20$ for them this wold be a great comfortable boat even for the guys who are crippled . to fish out of it would only coast you 20$ for 1 ticket and 100$ for 6 tickets 20$ is not much to help a little girl make memories with her father. I know even with my ptsd. those memory with my daughter and my overbuys are to be cherish every smile and happy giggle and here and all the other kids that go and catch some catching kinds all from simply fishing 

I have has mothers fathers wives and kids call me and thank me for giving them sther sone and daughters , husband and wifes back to them. what a doctor and a bunch of pills was supost do my fishing trips show attitude chang for the better so if you can manages 20$ for a ticket it would be most apricated
well my number is 254-319-3188 i would like to know what i can to do help out or even take part is in


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*On time!*

Your right on time. Contact Drew at 979-843-5229 Serve Outdoors has hunts and fishing events for any person with disabilities and there are guides available to help out.



chemdawg said:


> I dont dont if i am in time to partticapate the the even if it is not to late I am a diasbled vet who does not go to do much i really would like to know what is is about if i can not take part in it and you need a boat I have a 18.5 ft but would rater be with guys who know the how to do this kind of fishing as i do but i could still bring my boat for a responsible person to caption please call me though tell me about this and what you do I have suffer a serouse head and back injury the pain gets so bad i will break out in tears for times on end back spasms so intens that they will put me down on the grond for a few hours.
> 
> Alittle about me I am Lewis Waterhouse I am a disabled 100% I am a combat vetren. I am un able to work do of my back injures and the ptsd I have 3 children oh ae mission there father with jut about evey tho the only time i feel like my self is when i am fishing. in my free time at home since i dont go any were i started making catfish bait and selling it sells way better then i ever thought it would i use ALL the money to take disabled vet and family out for the day of fishing it help with they ptsd anxiety lowers anger prissues fishing works better on ptsd anxiety depression it help relax you and lower yur guard as there is no one on the lake it is like weight being lifted off your chest
> 
> ...


----------

